# Oregon new bow hunter!



## bowhunter247365 (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like the cables are on the wrong side of the slide. take some pics and post em


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* hateraid. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## hateraid (Jun 8, 2010)

My cables are on the right hand side of my slide. Sorry I haven't been able to upload a pic yet. I got a drop away rest today and a different piece for my slide and it improved my bow 100%! I can actually see my pins. LOL


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

:welcome::wav:


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

:welcome: to A/T


----------



## Tex 5 (Apr 6, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

